
A better alternative to Rust and Go - sacheendra
http://nimrod-lang.org/index.html
======
ominous_prime
This is just the front page if the nimrod site. There's nothing there about
Rust, Go, or any language comparison.

------
bsg75
Why is it better?

------
jenhsun
Google Result: Benchmarks Round Two: Parallel Go, Rust, D, Scala and Nimrod.
[http://togototo.wordpress.com/2013/08/23/benchmarks-round-
tw...](http://togototo.wordpress.com/2013/08/23/benchmarks-round-two-parallel-
go-rust-d-scala-and-nimrod/)

Consider the Nimrod Programming Language
[http://geetduggal.wordpress.com/2014/03/03/consider-
nimrod/](http://geetduggal.wordpress.com/2014/03/03/consider-nimrod/)

------
drakaal
Having worked in a Hebrew School I get that Nimrod was a hero, but in most of
the world Nimrod is an insult.

While "rust" is typically not a positive thing, it does imply 'aged' which can
be a good thing in a programming language.

I understand that Nimrod is typically about as fast as Go and Rust in
performance, but Google's adoption of Go does offer Go a significant advantage
as a CV/Career builder.

The title of this thread is a bit misleading as the page doesn't really talk
about why Nimrod is a good alternative.

~~~
dbaupp
Git is an insult too.

------
K-Wall
Curious choice of name. I expected satire from a language called Nimrod. I
don't see where this is a better alternative to Rust or Go.

------
sacheendra
Sorry if the title was misleading. While better is a very subjective term, I
meant nimrod to better in the sense that, while Rust ans Go are amazing
languages, I believe they do not do anything to make programming and
understanding code easier. Nimrod makes an a better attempt at simplifying
syntax and making distribution easier than Rust or Go.

------
minaandrawos
Can anyone provide more concise points into why Nimrod is a better alternative
to Go or Rust? The way the language is described sounds pretty close to Go, I
am curious where it shines compared to them?

~~~
TylerE
Metaprogramming!

Real generics! (Hygenic) lisp style macros

Also, and I know this is subjective, better syntax.

------
elementai
Probably it's better than Rust and Go via more powerful macro system, although
I'm not very sure because reasoning about macros is kind of hard.

------
quakkels
Was expecting a link to D ;-)

------
alex_duf
Misleading title indeed.

